# [KDE] Migrar de KDE 3.5 a KDE4.2

## koyo

Hola a todos.

Estoy tratando de Migrar de KDE 3.5 a la version 4.2, pero suprimiendo de forma total (en la medida de lo posible) KDE 3.5 de mi sistema. Existe alguna forma de hacer esto?

Muchas gracias aq uien pueda darme una ayuda con esto

----------

## artic

Hola ,

Te aconsejo que migres a la 4.1.4 y no a la 4.2 .Yo estuve usando la primera bastante tiempo y es muy estable.Para la 4.2 espérate a la versiones de mantenimiento .

Suprimirlo de forma total es casi imposible , ya que muchas apps necesitan de KDE3 , de todas formas lo que necesitas es gentoolkit .

Un saludo

----------

## Txema

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hola ,
> 
> Te aconsejo que migres a la 4.1.4 y no a la 4.2 .Yo estuve usando la primera bastante tiempo y es muy estable.Para la 4.2 espérate a la versiones de mantenimiento .
> 
> Suprimirlo de forma total es casi imposible , ya que muchas apps necesitan de KDE3 , de todas formas lo que necesitas es gentoolkit .
> ...

 

Obviamente dependerá de las aplicaciones que vaya a usar, si tiene suerte y son las que ya se han portado a KDE4 no necesitará para nada KDE3, si no... no hay nada que hacer.

La 4.2 acaba de salir (ayer), así que yo tampoco te recomiendo que comiences con esa, esperate un poco  :Wink: 

----------

## koyo

Son consciente de que eliminar en este momento KDE3 es virtualmente imposible, pero si me gustaria tener los estrictamente necesario. Hacia alli radica mi interrogante.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Son consciente de que eliminar en este momento KDE3 es virtualmente imposible

 

bueno, no es imposible, lo que pasa es que no todas las aplicaciones están portadas al nuevo qt, k3b p.ej. requerirá que instales kdelibs3 y algunas dependencias para que funcione, aún teneindo instalado kdelibs4 & Cia.

Si eso no te supone un inconveniente, puedes instalar kde4 sin ningún problema. Dicho sea de paso, dicen que lo mejor es tener sólo uno instalado o al menos tratar de no nusar los dos kde con el mismo usuario.

Hay una guía por si no la habías visto -> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

personalmente, uso kde4 desde que aparecio la version 4.1, que fue colocada como masked, usando como flag, ~x86, la version 4.2 no la he probado, simplemente porque recien vuelvo de vacaciones y no tengo internet en casa hasta que no pague la factura. ni bien tenga voy a actualizar, ya que version a version, kde4 mejoro notablemente en rendimiento, asi que considero que va a mejorar mucho desde la 4.1.2 que es la (que tengo instalada) a la 4.2.

personalmente tambien trate de eliminar completamente kde3, y hasta ahora, el unico problema que tengo es k3b. es el unico programa que uso que usa qt3 y kdelibs3. tambien intente usar solo qt sin gtk, y el firefox me lo impide, al igual que openoffice.

la verdad que estoy esperando que en algun momento saquen versiones en qt

----------

## JuanSimpson

Aprovecho el hilo para preguntar sobre un par de detalles que aún no funcionan bien en mi instalación de kde-4.2

En resumen platicaré lo que he hecho. Tengo instalado layman.

1. Agregué kde-crazy (esto cuando salió kde-4.0 pero no instalé nada)

2. Sincronicé todo (según yo) emerge --sync,  layman --sync=ALL

2.5 emerge -uND world

3. Usé estos keywords: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=tree;f=Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.2;h=7795b147000b9ce51afec022d0bf4dd1d288191d;hb=master

4. Agregue algunos ebuilds a .unmask

5. emerge -avD kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4

y en general funciona.

sí ejecuto startx kde 4.2 funciona muy bien.

lo que quiero es configurar xdm: esto es lo que tengo pero no funciona:

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/xdm

CHECKVT=7

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

Cuando xdm inicia, ejecuta kdm, escribo mi nombre de usuario y contraseña, presiono iniciar sesión y en vez de cargar kde, me regresa a la misma pantalla (nombre de usuario y contraseña)

y no tengo idea de que esta mal :S

----------

## Txema

Prueba a poner DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm-4.0"

----------

## JuanSimpson

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Prueba a poner DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm-4.0"

 

Así no ejecuta kdm, solo se ve una pantalla gris con letras negras de login y password (supongo que es xdm) pero cuando los escribo tampoco ejecuta kde. ejecuta twm  :Sad: 

----------

## Txema

Pega la salida de:

```
ls -l /usr/kde/
```

```
which kdm
```

----------

## JuanSimpson

```
$ ls -l /usr/kde/

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2009-01-30 15:41 3.5
```

```
$ which kdm

/usr/bin/kdm
```

aún que las versiones que tengo de kdm y kde según equery

```
$ equery list kdm

[ Searching for package 'kdm' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdm-4.2.0 (4.2)
```

```
equery list kde-meta

[ Searching for package 'kde-meta' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0 (4.2)
```

y el archivo que se ejecuta (también según ps) es este:

```
$ equery files "=kde-base/kdm-4.2.0" | grep "/bin/"

/usr/bin/genkdmconf

/usr/bin/kdm

/usr/bin/kdmctl
```

----------

## afkael

probaste arrancar kde 3.5.9 desde el kdm?

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm-4.2"? (aunque entiendo que kdm arranca sin problemas)

Ya ejecutaste alguna vez kde 3.5.9 o es una instalación de cero con ambos entornos?

hiciste esto desde tu usuario antes de startx?:

```
$ echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

----------

## luisx

ya probaste seleccionando la sesion de kde-4.1?

si no checa este link http://forum.kde.org/kdm-not-executing-session-script-kde-gentoo-t-30613.html

espero que te ayude.

----------

## JuanSimpson

 *luisx wrote:*   

> ... si no checa este link http://forum.kde.org/kdm-not-executing-session-script-kde-gentoo-t-30613.html ...

 

Aqui estaba mi problema. Permisos de 

```
/usr/sha/config
```

 los cambié con 

```
# chmod a+rx /usr/share/config
```

 y kdm ya ejecuta los scripts.

Gracias !

----------

## luisx

de nada. yo no lo pude solucionar en su momento pero dime que tal esta kde 4.2.0 ? me serviria de escritorio para uso diario ?    :Laughing: 

kde 4.1.4 lo vi con muchas cosas faltantes.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

en este momento estoy usando kde 4.2. la verdad que excelente, mucho mas lindo y rapido. muchos mas efectos de compiz y mucho mas rapidos.

se corrigieron muchas inperfecciones graficas en la barra de tareas y en algunos programas.

la verdad que no tengo quejas

muy recomendable la actualizacion por mi parte

----------

## JuanSimpson

si. funciona mas que bien. se ve muy bien. aun que no puedo hacer funcionar los efectos gráficos no es algo tan importante para mi.

se ejecuta rápido. ya se pueden configurar los paneles.

y aun que tengo algunos problemas con las aplicaciones que fueron escritas con las kde3libs o algo así por que las letras se ven muy grandes. y no he encontrado como configurar eso :S

y aunque traté de configurarlo con:

```
/usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig
```

no funcionó

----------

## pelelademadera

 *JuanSimpson wrote:*   

> si. funciona mas que bien. se ve muy bien. aun que no puedo hacer funcionar los efectos gráficos no es algo tan importante para mi.
> 
> se ejecuta rápido. ya se pueden configurar los paneles.
> 
> y aun que tengo algunos problemas con las aplicaciones que fueron escritas con las kde3libs o algo así por que las letras se ven muy grandes. y no he encontrado como configurar eso :S
> ...

 

probaste forzar los dpi de las fuentes??

los efectos tenes que activear 2 cosas en xorg.conf

en device 

```
Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
```

y tenes que agregar esto

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## JotaCE

Pues que les diré, acabo de pasar una maquina con Gentoo y KDE-3.5.10 a KDE-4.2.0 y no fue gran complicación

Primero me guie por el tutorial que sugirio Gringo.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

Agregue las USE Flags que suguiere la docuemtacion y le di que actualizara todo el sistema. cosa que me tardo un par de horas.

Luego emerge --unmerge kde-meta

Luego emerge --depclean

Luego emerge =kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0 

y una buena espera de 20 horas

y pronto.....

un flamante kde-4.2 sin mas complicaciones y las aplicaciones basadas en qt3 como k3b y amarok estan intactas.

No he urgeteado mucho pero esta funcionando bien.

----------

## k4in

yo acabo de pasar de kde 4.1 a 4.2 y solo puedo decir que realmente es exelente, el primer release de kde 4 que se puede usar como un escritorio de uso diario y es mucho mejor que cualquier otro entorno que he probado, ahora todo esta muy bien integrado y junto con el escritorio semantico strigi/nepomuk es comodisimo buscar un archivo, solo tengo un problema, venia usando el amarok 2 con kde 4.1 y funcionaba todo bien, pero ahora no reproduce nada, me puse a investigar un poco y parece que es por phonon, que trata de usar gstreamer como motor de audio en vez de xine, aunque si lo tengo compilado con xine, pero no se como cambiar el motor predeterminado en phonon, alguna idea?

instale kde con kdebase-startkde y la USE kdeprefix

edit: ahora que me puse a urgar en las opciones veo que en en la parte de multimedia, en backend no esta listado phonon, tampoco puedo usar el reproductor dragon

edit 2: ya lo arregle, leyendo un poco  este bug, kde busca estos backends en /usr/kde/4.2/share/kde4/services/phononbackends/ que en mi caso no lo tenia, porque esta instalado en /usr/share/kde4/services/phononbackends/ entonces hice un enlace ahi

```
sudo ln -s /usr/share/kde4/services/phononbackends/ /usr/kde/4.2/share/kde4/services/
```

y ya quedo  :Smile:  ahora si no tengo ni una queja de kde4.2 (en las pocas horas que lo llevo usando   :Razz:  ) simplemente es genial

----------

